# 650 prowler



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

i can never find anything on a search so here... i sold a set of 30 mudzillas to my friend with a 650 h1 prowler and now he needs a stiff clutch spring i have a yellow from my brutes will it work and are they all the same in the 2en clutch? thanks for the info
Evan


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

completely different clutches. he can clock his secondary spring for free to get a faster secondary snap. ill see if i can find the link on youtube with instructions how to do it.


----------

